# Brighton or Powder Mountain on tuesday



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

Flying in Monday night and havent decided where to ride Tuesday. Was thinking of hitting Brighton or Powder Mountain. What do you guys think? Brighton not as steep as Solitude and Snowbird so thought it would be good 1st day to get are legs use to riding all day without wearing us out too much. Powder Mountain Ive never been too and just really want to hit powder country even if its been over a week since the last snow, would it be worth it?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Brighton has a bigger base than PowMow right now. Sounds like you're more into freeride than freestyle?

There will also be no powder left inbounds here in Utah. We've been waiting all year for those storms that hit a couple weeks back, everyone and their grandma came out of their cave to shred some freshies. If you're willing to hike or ride into the sidecountry you may find some. But it's very dangerous out there right now and a lot of terrain is closed due to avalanche danger.


----------



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes were more into freeride. Guess will probably hit Brighton and head out to Powmow on Wednesday for the 40 buck tickets and check it out. One of the sites has possible snow on Tuesday so maybe we will get lucky. Maybe no powder this trip but have my frequent flier miles ready and all of February off so next storm rolls in and flying in. There will be powder in my future.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

I was at Solitude last Sunday and Honeycomb was open. It had fresh lines but by now, they may all be gone. Everything within the resort proper was completely tracked out, even in the trees off the Powderhorn lift. 

Brighton's blues aren't as steep as Solitude's but it has plenty of steep stuff off Milly and Great Western. Coverage I think will be an issue off Milly though. I was there a couple of weeks ago for their storm and that was the case. I haven't been since so maybe someone else can advise. 

Btw, everyone who has been to Powder Mountain raves about it. You should probably go. I haven't been.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^ I don't know where you found real pow at :dunno: It snowed just a couple days ago but I went touring this AM and it was dust on crust or consolidated snow. Not the good Utah pow that's for sure. Whichever you decide just make the most out of the trip and remember we are having a super bad year.


----------



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the thoughts. Ill make the best of it and enjoy the blue bird days and look forward to booking my next trip when I see a storm coming in. Hopefully by months end as I have to go back to work in March. It has to dump at least once before March 6th, right?


----------

